# 2011 Golf Resolutions??



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

First off, have a great next 12 months. Enjoy life, and don't sweat the little stuff. As for any golf resolutions, one of mine is to (hopefully) focus more on my practice sessions which in turn will help with lower average scores this coming year. Learning a few more new shots, while remembering some of the older ones would be a nice accomplishment for me. I thought about trying to play with in my own skill level more often, but I don't think that would be much fun. It does not fit in well with my "hit it, go find it, and hit again" mental block. Another one is to take a trip up north and let Broken Tee teach me how to play in the frozen tundra. In return perhaps he will accompany me to Furnace Creek/Death Valley in July..........


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Pm me when your ready, I retire June 3rd when school lets out, unofficially an June 16th offically.
Play with your own skill level? I thought low 70's is pretty damn good are you playing with those that should be on the tour?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I have not played in the low 70s in quite a few years, Now a days it's more like mid-low 80s with an occasional mid-high 70 thrown in to make those very rare 90 scores look better.  I do not play serious golf anymore. It's all about having fun these days. How far up the road are you from Fillmore?


broken tee said:


> Pm me when your ready, I retire June 3rd when school lets out, unofficially an June 16th offically.
> Play with your own skill level? I thought low 70's is pretty damn good are you playing with those that should be on the tour?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

2.5 to 3hrs depending on the construction in Provo. Just one more thing I'm better than Surtees. I can break 100 instead of his 150:rofl:


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

2011 golf resolutions; Play more different courses - try and knock a few more off the bucket list. Try and fit in a midweek round, or at least some practice.


----------

